# hoglett plans



## hopeless (May 13, 2010)

Having seen the engine on the month winner and loving it (own a HD) and decided I need to make that one ;D
I read the whole build that is on here but for the life of me I can't seem to find where to purchase the plans. Doesn't help that I'm on the bottom half of the globe. Can some one please enlighten me?
BTW if this is in the wrong area forgive a newbie to the forum and rectify my error
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## cfellows (May 13, 2010)

The plans were published in a two part build series, including drawings, in the magazine "Model Engine Builder". I believe you can purchase individual back issues of the magazine. Here is a link to their web site.

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (May 13, 2010)

Like Chuck said. they are in issue 10 and 11,

But if you meant last months winner, GBritnell, he designed that twin himself.


----------



## hopeless (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies I will see if I can get them 
As to last months winner wow I didn't realise that. 
Pete


----------



## hopeless (May 19, 2010)

well you people have a lot to answer to ;D Just purchased the magazines for the Hoglett plans ,,,,,,,,,now more shed (shop) time coming up. :big:
Just hope 'er indoors won't get too mad 
Pete


----------

